# "Long-suffering" doesn't begin to describe it



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been a Vikings fan since I was a kid, when they had Fran Tarkenton at QB. Tonight, as I sit here watching them piss away yet another chance at the playoffs, after one hell of a comeback in the latter part of the season, I think I may finally have had enough.
I'm tired of watching these over-paid "professionals" **** up any chance they've had. Jesus Christ, they couldn't even make it to the big game the year they set the NFL single-season scoring record. 
Maybe I should start cheering for the Pats, like the rest of the bandwagon crowd.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I've been a Vikings fan since I was a kid, when they had Fran Tarkenton at QB. Tonight, as I sit here watching them piss away yet another chance at the playoffs, after one hell of a comeback in the latter part of the season, I think I may finally have had enough.
> I'm tired of watching these over-paid "professionals" **** up any chance they've had. Jesus Christ, they couldn't even make it to the big game the year they set the NFL single-season scoring record.
> Maybe I should start cheering for the Pats, like the rest of the bandwagon crowd.



I hear ya! As a Panthers fan, we have had our share of down years. Losing Del Homme just ruined our season. My wife became a Patriots fan, which is OK by me, since at least I get to watch at least one game a week now


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 23, 2007)

> Maybe I should start cheering *against* the Pats



Fixed that for you

_which is OK by me, since at least I get to watch at least one game a week now _

Except the Steelers-Pats game because we were stuck with Broncos-Chiefs....grrrrr


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I hear ya! As a Panthers fan, we have had our share of down years. Losing Del Homme just ruined our season. My wife became a Patriots fan, which is OK by me, since at least I get to watch at least one game a week now


Maybe not this year, but I was under the impression that the Panthers have been one of the more successful expansion teams in the NFL.



FearlessFreep said:


> Fixed that for you


Heh, thanks. At least I got to see the Bears stomp the Packers. Maybe I'll fire up Madden and see if I can put Favre out for a season again, rather than drive my blood pressure up watching the Vikings continue to flail in the 2nd half.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Maybe not this year, but I was under the impression that the Panthers have been one of the more successful expansion teams in the NFL.


That's true. Considering they are a recent expansion, it can't really be "long" suffering. Been a lot of disappointing seasons though. A lot of unmet expectations...


----------



## crushing (Dec 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I've been a Vikings fan since I was a kid, when they had Fran Tarkenton at QB. Tonight, as I sit here watching them piss away yet another chance at the playoffs, after one hell of a comeback in the latter part of the season, I think I may finally have had enough.
> I'm tired of watching these over-paid "professionals" **** up any chance they've had. Jesus Christ, they couldn't even make it to the big game the year they set the NFL single-season scoring record.
> Maybe I should start cheering for the Pats, like the rest of the bandwagon crowd.


 
I feel your pain.

Sincerely,

A Lions Fan errrrr I mean GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2007)

crushing said:


> A Lions Fan errrrr I mean GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!


Yeah, the NFC North hasn't been too impressive this year, other than the Anti-Christ in Green Bay.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 24, 2007)

REDSKINS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im glad my team won and all we have to do is beat Dallas who wont have T.O. and will rest their starters so they can be healthy.  I am too excited.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe I should discourage my wife from being a Pats fan. Apparently, some of them are crazy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2007)

Well being a Lion's fan Kreth I do in many way's share your pain.  I get by just casually watching the Lions and just casually watching other teams.  The only professional athletics that I really spend a considerable amount of time watching is the MMA guy's and even then I never pay for a show.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now College well that is a different story as I am a die hard Spartan fan! (we look really good in basketball right now and our hockey team is the defending National Champs)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2007)

The Pats are great to cheer against!


----------



## tellner (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell, I'm a Cubs fan. Suffering is a way of life every September.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I've been a Vikings fan since I was a kid, when they had Fran Tarkenton at QB. Tonight, as I sit here watching them piss away yet another chance at the playoffs, after one hell of a comeback in the latter part of the season, I think I may finally have had enough.
> I'm tired of watching these over-paid "professionals" **** up any chance they've had. Jesus Christ, they couldn't even make it to the big game the year they set the NFL single-season scoring record.
> Maybe I should start cheering for the Pats, like the rest of the bandwagon crowd.




I have lived most of my life in Michigan. I have never really been a Lions Fan. I think that might be why I am into College football more than professional. I found that as opposed to specific teams, I liked coaching styles, and or key players. I would watch and route for them as individuals or as a team for the coach. Some call me joining the bandwagon, but I then tell them about the coach I like (* None really step out in the last couple of seasons for me *) and why I like them and why I followed them when the teams moved, even if the teams were winning or not.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> ...but I then tell them about the coach I like (* None really step out in the last couple of seasons for me *)


I don't really follow college football much, but from the pros:

Tony Dungy
Bill Bellichik (sp? He's not the only coach cheating, he's just the one who got caught)
Joe Gibbs, although I'm still pissed about that ******** challenge he made during last night's game


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Joe Gibbs, although I'm still pissed about that ******** challenge he made during last night's game


 
Whoeva told him to challenge that deserves a pay raise out of this world.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 26, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Whoeva told him to challenge that deserves a pay raise out of this world.


It was still ********. Minnesota had 12 guys on the field because Washington rushed the snap to prevent Minnesota from challenging that "catch."


----------

